# Einbruch und Diebstahl - Cube LTD Pro weg...



## Venden (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

mein Cube LTD Pro wurde aus meinem Keller geklaut.

Das Kellerschloss wurde mit einem Bolzenschneider bearbeitet und die Verankerung, wo das Rad noch zusätzlich befestigt war gelöst.

Die Polizei war da und hat den Diebstahl aufgenommen.

Und hier die Details:

Modell: Cube LTD Pro
Farbe: Schwarz
Rahmennr.: SO6110211

Weitere Merkmale:
zwei Flaschenhalter Topeak Modula Cage
ein Fahrradcomputer von Sigma BC 1106 an der rechten Lenkerseite
ein Lampenhalter an der linken Lenkerseite
ein Lampenhalter am Sattel
ein Taschenhalter unter dem Sattel
SPD-Pedalen

Auf dem Bild fehlen noch die Flaschenhalter, die Lampenhalter und die SPD-Pedalen (leider habe ich kein aktuelleres Bild):






Glücklicherweise ist das Rad versichert, aber sollte jemand mein Rad sehen, würde ich mich über Meldungen freuen (oder der Polizei melden).

Danke und Gruß,
Venden


----------



## Hornisborn (16. Februar 2009)

Wo hast du es denn Versichert? Nur aus eigen Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Venden (17. Februar 2009)

Hornisborn schrieb:


> Wo hast du es denn Versichert? Nur aus eigen Interesse.


Hallo Hornisborn,

das Rad ist in der Hausratversicherung (DBV-Winterthur) mitversichert.

Gruß,
Venden


----------



## picard2893 (25. Februar 2009)

Tja, das ist echt ne Schande. Aber genau aus dem Grund steht mein Rad in meinem Flur, also in meiner Wohnung. Und wenn es geschneit oder geregnet hat, lege ich vorher was drunter, damit es mir nicht den Boden nass macht. Aber so mach ich es seit Jahr und Tag, obwohl ich sowohl einen separaten Fahrradkeller als auch einen eigenen Keller habe. Aber wie bei Dir ist es nur mit einem Vorhängeschloss gesichert, allerdings muss man vorher noch eine Haustür und eine Kellertür überwinden. Dennoch mch ich es wie die Beduinen. Die haben auch ihre Pferde mit in ihre Zelte genommen...


----------

